# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Does anyone ever think about going back to SAS/go back to SAS?

## toaster little

I'm just wondering.  We all know the stories we've heard and the experiences we've had, but I was wondering if anyone goes back there.

----------


## Otherside

I perma banned myself after having a go at the mods...hmm, I think not.

----------


## L

I go on sometimes, thought at the moment I'm banned as I was doing exams. Sometimes somethibg intetesting comes upvor someone needs some support and comfort

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope.  ::):

----------


## whiteman

I was finally permanently banned after I was attacked by several people and I wasn't allowed to defend myself while they got away with anything. I'm going to create my own site and I anticipate a lot of the content on my site will be people responding to the sexism and racism on that site because there will be unbiased moderation on my site. Fortunately or unfortunately, there seems to be less sexism and racism on SAS than there once was, but I'm sure that is going to change for the better/worse.

----------


## VickieKitties

That place has too many people and many are aggressively negative, but I did meet my best irl friend there, so I'll probably continue to stop by on occasion.

----------


## sunrise

I noticed that threads that should be closed/locked are being locked more quickly.

----------


## life

i still visit and post, not as often as i used to, see the same people as before, moderation seems to be slightly better atm

----------


## WineKitty

I am still posting there but I really am not sure why.  Nothing good seems to come of it.  I like some people there though.  But there are so many haters and so much negativity it's probably not a healthy thing for me to be doing. :/

----------


## billius

I don't find SAS entirely unpleasant but that's because I know how to use it in a way that's not looking for pain. That said though I am a lot better lately and much more immune to bullshit  :Celebrate:

----------


## Misssy

Not really I don't go there. It's lame.

----------


## Antidote

I still post there. But overall I spend much less time there, and I'm much more selective with the threads I bother to post in. I avoid stupefying  threads and posters because I can't be bothered wasting my time with that anymore. I've also become more immune to online crap since participating in forums. I think some kind of resilience has started to emerge from me.

----------


## Otherside

> Nope.



Hmm, I remember you banning yourself, you caused a bit of fuss over there with the admins. Brandt and Penny dont use SAS much anymore though. Actually, hardly any of the admins do.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hmm, I remember you banning yourself, you caused a bit of fuss over there with the admins. Brandt and Penny dont use SAS much anymore though.



Good.

----------


## Otherside

> Good.



Did you actually sue them in the end, or whatever it was? I just remember you digging up some stuff about Penny using it for research of something.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Did you actually sue them in the end, or whatever it was? I just remember you digging up some stuff about Penny using it for research of something.



No comprende.  :: 

Just joking. 

Can't go into that conversation.  ::):  

I'm glad I'm here.

----------


## RayOfLight123

I still go on occasionally..more out of habit really..It used to be so much better a couple years a go..no its just gender wars..boring

----------


## whiteman

A lot of the sexism and racism on that site isn't in society and culture anymore it's in the relationships section. You have to have an account to access the relationships section. Strangely, many of the racists and sexists who used to post on SAS don't post on SAS anymore, even people who were members of a fashionable race or gender, who could write anything without any consequences, don't post on SAS anymore.

----------


## Otherside

This might explain why, it was on another thread. Haven't seen the OP of that thread around since then, seemed to want to know why this site was made. Think I recognize him from SAS? I dont know if he's new or not. Seem to want to know why there was a "splinter group" and why we go on about SAS changing. Are we a splinter group? I hate that term, I've never considered myself to be part of a "splinter group". I go where I please, forumwise...(Okay, that could have sounded wrong). SAS wasn't a particularly nice place towards the end of my time there and I wasn't happy with the fact that I couldn't mention this site without getting banned and that there were members on there that considered my problems to my minimal and unworthy of consideration because I "have a pair of tits", or whatever that crap was I saw someone post a few months back about why woman don't have anxiety. Man, you can just look at some of these guys who are going on about why they don't have a girlfriend and just think...yup. Someone who's only interested in sex isn't really gonna appeal. 

That was a rant, here's the post on that thread by someone.





> To get back on topic, I think SAS is still a decent place, and that most of the idiots there will leave. Over the years there have been plenty of them, and the fact that they tend to have quick tempers and bore easily means they're off to troll the next forum within a few weeks. I'm not going to leave either site.



I don't see a lot of the older members over there right now.  Pretty horrible what happened to one female member, another member decided to bully her, impersonate her, attempt to hack her emails...all because she didn't reply to a PM due to her SA. It's horrible. I guess thats why she left, but I don't know.

----------


## Total Eclipse

**Thread Lock*

((((Guys)))))    :group hug: 

I know SAS was a bit of a frustrating path for a lot of us; and for some coping with loosing that aspect of our dally  pattern was hard (I get that)...and I don't want to censer anything on here but I really think it would be best if we kept "SAS Vents" in the personal blog section for the follow reasons ;

1) The blogs are restricted to members only (SAS admins can't snoop them if they lurk our site).

2) This might be triggering to the people who are trying to move past the situation.

Again, I really hate even a suggestion of censoring  ::(:   I just think we should keep it a bit more controlled in one area ... (heck, you can make a private group if you guys want).  But lets please not keep flaming the past and hope for the positive future.  

((((((((hugs))))))))

----------


## Member11

> This might explain why, it was on another thread. Haven't seen the OP of that thread around since then, seemed to want to know why this site was made. Think I recognize him from SAS. Typemismatch? I dont know if he's new or not. Seem to want to know why there was a "splinter group" and why we go on about SAS changing. Are we a splinter group? I hate that term, I've never considered myself to be part of a "splinter group". I go where I please, forumwise...(Okay, that could have sounded wrong).



I just like to point out too, that Anxiety Space is not a "splinter group", although Anxiety Space did act like a refugee camp for former SAS members, Anxiety Space does have a long history dating back to 2010, starting from a TinyChat in 2010 and going to a full site in August 2012. To say Anxiety Space is a spin-off of SAS or is a site to take down SAS is just not true, Anxiety Space have a different purpose and mission, Anxiety Space is not fighting against SAS.

----------

